# New Bench Idea Help



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to make a new bench for my shop somewhere in the 5-6' L range. I want to incorporate my Jet contractor saw at one end and t-tracks in the body of the table. I also want to put my small dust collection fan and bag underneath with some clamp and scrap wood storage. Any good links for ideas out there? I saw a basic table design made completely out of plywood (and a little MDF). I just want it juiced up a little. I'd also like to incorporate a router top into it, but I can make a seperate table for that. Currently, my router table is a homemade top on the side of my expeditionary workbench. I need to make more storage. Gimme some ideas guys! Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't like such a bench. If you put too many different pieces of equipment in one location you would be constantantly breaking down one set up to use for another application. You would be spending more time fussing with the bench than the project. I realize space is a big problem with all of use but I would try to spread the different functions you have out. I would have the bench for the project and try to get all the cutting and routing away from the bench.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Lots of people want to make tables to incorporate machines. Try searching on the site.

Examples :

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/table-saw-router-table-cart-42279/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/ideas-portable-ts-rolling-cart-drawers-40170/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mobile-base-delta-36-426-ts-3125/


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Try something like the New-Fangled bench, maybe? If you space the bars wide enough apart you can put in a block with a router in it, and there's no reason you couldn't build a frame to hold your table saw against one end. Storage underneath is easy... just build racks for the clamps, and a cabinet for the dust collector.


----------



## srestrepo (Sep 28, 2012)

i thought this thing was pretty awesome and almost sounds like what you're looking to do. i know its on another site or what have you but i think this man's craftmanship deserve a look-see regardless of where its posted... 

let me know what you think.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78500


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

A bit late on this one Jimmy - but maybe it's not too late to suggest. As Amckenzie suggested, the new fangled bench 1st featured in Fine Woodworking magazine is a versatile bench worth its' weight in gold.Srestrepo gave you a good link.

But I always like my own version http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/ 

I think it's ideal for small workshops because I mount all my tools and jigs on their own slabs of plywood and swap them out in a matter of a minute. My bench has served well beyond my wildest expectations...

But if you really need to add a router table and miter saw station, I think, I think amckenzie's link might work best for your particular needs.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bernie! Best "idea" yet. It's really just a regular bench with a ton of add ons. I love my rockler tracks and I only know a few tricks to using them. I love all the ways you incorporated clamps and hold downs. Do you have a diagram of how you use the pipe clamps in the table top? Is that even pipe clamps?


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

a powered blade projecting from a general use work surface looks like a very dangerous thing to me.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently made one of the new-fangled benches. It really is the swiss army knife of benches. It has 2 pipe clamps down the center along its length, allowing you to hold anything as long as the pipes. Mine are 8' pipes, so you can effectively hold anything up to 7 1/2' long.

One of the most versatile features of that bench is that it has 3/4" removable inserts that sit on the pipes, flush with the rest of the top. Any of the inserts can be made into a drop-in anything. I currently have a drop-in insert for my router and a drop in planing stop. As needed, I can make other drop-in inserts for other things, but I can also simply hold it with the integrated top vise. You can also have a sacrificial insert for things like drilling into or whatever.

There are also holes spaced 6" apart all along the front for use with any number front clamps. With that, you can have one or more concurrent moxon-style vises of any width needed. They can be taken out and stored for those times when a front vise would be in the way. The crochet on the end and the adjustable planing beam allow you handle boards of any size.

I added a couple of t-tracks to mine for the additional functionality that Bernie has with his bench.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/40237-new-fangled-bench-build.html


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Jimmy - yes those are pipe clamps and in the 1st picture, I show how I cut a channel into my original bench, just deep enough to get those pipes below the surface so the bamboo flooring laid flat over them. I kept the pipe clamp end exposed so I can easily remove them from the bench when I need the extra length. It takes me less then a minute to remove or add the clamps. Too be honest, everyday I enter my shop, look at my bench and smile. 

But Chris also has a very nice useful bench worth looking at. Think about what you need in a bench. If you really want and need too use it as a router table and chop saw/ miter saw platform, maybe Chris' bench might be your best choice. Neither one of us has a fancy expensive pretty European bench, but both are very functional and versatile - more so the the fancy benches. These forums are all about sharing ideas and I'm glad you are considering my bench as a model for yours'. Keep us posted and maybe a few pictures...


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

So about the pipe clamps. Do the pipes attach to the table at all? If I clamp something down, will it be as stable as if it were clamped to the bench itself? Im sure you found a way to cut out the wiggle.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

There is no wiggle in my set up. The sliding end of the pipe clamp you see imbedded into the bench stays there, below the surface and acts as an anchor for the moving screw end of the clamp. When I'm clamping a piece, only the exposed screw end of the pipes is active in clamping the work onto the bench surface. I slide the fence along the t-track to within an inch of the work I'm clamping, turn the end of the pipe clamps an inch +, and my work piece is secure.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

on mine, the pipes are held on both ends by the supports that hold the pipes. there are bolts that clamp the supports to the pipes. they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Unlike Chris' pipe clamps, mine are not attached to the bench... I wanted to have the option of removing them to work on doors that are longer then my bench, that's why I left the ends exposed, but below the bench surface. Those ends simply serve as an anchor. The clamping is between the t-tracks and the moving screw ends of the pipe clamps. 

The same principle is used on the other end of the bench to handle small pieces, except that I use a single screw end vise rather then the pipe clamps. The pin moves towards the fence which is secured to the t-track.


----------



## JimmyB1775 (Mar 30, 2013)

It made sense after I looked at the pics again. I'm new to this woodworking thing (6 months or so) and my first bench was a broken desk topped with mdf. Its surprisingly useful with the t-tracks and tool storage on the side. But its very basic. I built it the day i got my router. I really want to find she flooring like that bamboo for my new bench that I'm going to put a lot of time into planning before I pull the trigger.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a box of bamboo flooring for @ $55 at Home Depot. Lumber Liquidators also sells it. And I only used half of it.

Hey you did well for a newbie - in a day. That's a lot more then I did 30 years ago.


----------

